# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  طلاب الحصن

## بنت الشديفات

مرحبا او هاي او شو ما كان
كيفكوا 
بدي اعرف متى السحب والاضافه للفصل الجديد لأن في ناس مسجلين 9/14 بدي الموعد ضروري 
وشكراً

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا بعرف في اشي بسموه خدمات الطلبه روحي شوفي مواعيد السحب عليه


 :44ebcbb04a: 
اسفه على التدخل 
بس في مجال تفتحي الايميل ضرووووووووري

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اول شي يا يرموكيه احنا بالحصن ما في خدمات طلبه في اخدم حالك لحالك 
عشان هيك انا ضايعه هاي اسمها حصنولوجيا لعاد شوووووووووووووو  :Icon26:  :Eh S(21):

----------

